

PGStrom – Postgres extension to offload to GPU for massive parallel execution - chx
https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/PGStrom

======
fnl
Quite exciting, although the tradeoff with respect to the number of rows
against the speed-up could be relevant. I.e., in the micro-benchmark being
shown, how does the choice of table size affect the outcome of the benchmark?

